# Stupid quote of the night- true story



## Jim (Oct 13, 2011)

My bride dragged me to Waldbaums supermarket  tonight after getting some Deli at Bens.

I wandered past the fish counter- what a sorry looking bunch of dried out and mushy fish, cut with a butter knife.

I read a sign that says-

Fresh Talapia, A product of China - the fish is still frozen in flat filets!

I asked the kid how they could be selling frozen fish as fresh?

His reply....

*Yes it's been frozen, but it's been Re- freshed!
*

:headbonk:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok now.....


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmmm.....military intelligence...deafing silence.....tragic comedy......exact estimate...


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2011)

my bosses uses cod from the restaurant depot for fish and chips and it clearly states on the box that it is refreshed cod. I could never figure out what that means, now I know.lol


----------



## mano (Oct 14, 2011)

Re-freshed = thawed out. 

Simple, yes?


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 14, 2011)

Chinese Talapia is not a good choice under any circumstances. This is a good source for any fish purchases:
http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/SeafoodWatch/web/sfw_factsheet.aspx?gid=27


----------



## mhlee (Oct 14, 2011)

The retail seafood industry also uses the term "fresh" to include "fresh frozen." :scratchhead:

Since it's frozen, you can't tell if something is "fresh frozen" or "old frozen" unless it's been thawed out. By that time, it might just be "old." I just used to tell customers that it was frozen, and if thawed and good quality, good quality frozen seafood.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice.


I've actually heard people, on many occassions, use the term "Fresh-Frozen". :slaphead:


At the sushi bar, we said that was the "Eff Word". Someone would say "I think my driveway is frozen over." and soemone would say "DID YOU JUST SAY THE EFF WORD?! Watch your :censored: mouth!"


----------

